
Is it a privacy violation for GitHub to suddenly publicly label Pro accounts? - Mizza
This seems like a big thing to do with no announcement, I don&#x27;t like it at all. It seems like a privacy violation. It also makes it seems to try to equate &quot;paid GitHub user&quot; with &quot;professional software person&quot;, which is sneaky, manipulative and untrue.<p>Overall, I haven&#x27;t been happy with the changes GitHub has made lately, I just want them to _not change anything at all_.
======
kevinherron
> I just want them to _not change anything at all_

Sure, and then we'll hear a never ending stream of whining about how they no
longer innovate and GitLab is leaving them in the dust.

The changes are fine, get over it.

It's incredible how resistant to change people are.

~~~
yellow_lead
It's pretty obvious that these changes are from Micro$oft. Redesigning the
feed, adding a pro tag, etc. They all seem geared toward emphasizing the
social aspect of GitHub, for future integration with LinkedIn or what we don't
yet know. I agree that no change isn't realistic, but GitHub has always been a
place to code, not link your LinkedIn profile or socialize. I fear that if
they go down this route, they'll go to far and GitHub will lose what made it
special in exchange for becoming a "Jack of all trades and a master of none."

------
miguelmota
It's as if Github felt bad for standard users that were already paying for
repos after their free repo announcement and decided to give us all a "PRO"
badge and a star to make us feel better. It could also be a marketing tactic
to make people pay if want to become a "PRO" like the rest. I really do hope
that badge is temporary.

------
chatmasta
I've been waiting for someone to write a scraper to see how many paying
individual accounts GitHub has.

~~~
avitzurel
How will this data help you?

------
deca6cda37d0
You can easily hide the pro label.

------
pewdiepotpie
thus the exodus to gitlab or elsewhere, such as self hosting.

